
Good Programmer vs. Average Programmer - stanislavb
https://dev.to/javinpaul/good-programmers-vs-average-programmer-and-why-asking-questions-and-paying-attention-to-details-matters-j3h
======
tylerjwilk00
I agree with the point the article is making.

However, I would add that a developer (programmer) should be in the initial
client meeting and project discovery meetings (if they even happen at all). If
a developer is given a spec to build out a system they were totally in the
dark about they have missed a ton of context.

This leads to a pile of unfolding requirements questions emailed to an
increasingly frustrated client that feels all these questions are obvious and
nitpicky.

At a certain point the developer just has to produce something with his best
guess because hey other clients projects need done too.

Is it fair to put the blame on the dev? Maybe.

